# Just wanted to mention...



## moselle (Jan 23, 2009)

Our 6th child, Lydia Noelle, was born on January 11th - 9lb, 6oz and 21.5 inches long. Healthy and beautiful and we are all thoroughly enjoying her. Pray for us as we continue to learn what it means to be Godly parents and to raise children for His glory.

P.S. Thanks to the ones here who recommended Bradley - it was an intense but fairly quick labor. No time for pain relief even if we'd wanted it


----------



## lynnie (Jan 23, 2009)

Six? Wow. We have five and that sure feels like a lot.

Praise the Lord- kids are great. Congratulations.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations, Moselle, praises to God for a safe and healthy delivery, and blessings upon Lydia Noelle!


----------



## SpokenFor (Jan 23, 2009)

Awww.. Congrats! Pics?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 23, 2009)

moselle said:


> Our 6th child, Lydia Noelle, was born on January 11th - 9lb, 6oz and 21.5 inches long. Healthy and beautiful and we are all thoroughly enjoying her. Pray for us as we continue to learn what it means to be Godly parents and to raise children for His glory.
> 
> P.S. Thanks to the ones here who recommended Bradley - it was an intense but fairly quick labor. No time for pain relief even if we'd wanted it



Congratulations!


(and dejavu, apparently I'm on another board with your wife  )


----------

